# Huge cruise ship stops in Solent (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

An £800m liner described by its makers as the world's largest cruise ship makes a brief stop in the Solent.

More from BBC News...


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Wot a monstrosity !! Is it Oasis of the Sea - Royal Carribean 220000 tons or soemthing ?
There was an article in Sunday Telegraph about the Ventura where they said it was ever so crowded.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Another floating block of blo-dy flats its likeness to a livestock carrier is even greater than an actual livestock carrier.

Chris.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Delightful. Imagine the pleasures ahead when she arrives in some quaint little place to disgorge 6,200 passengers (plus a few off-duty crew) almost all at once. Disembarkation will inevitably take a little while, at 55 to a coach there will be 115 bus loads ! Or perhaps it is upmarket and they just need 3,000 taxis! She should be preceded by a health and congestion warning wherever she goes.
Ian


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I saw her, was in the wrong place for a decent view and picture, and she was late. Dreadful information as to where she would be, and times. VTS deciding not to update before I left home not mentioning any movements today at all. 

David


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder how many passengers she needs to carry to break even. I don't know about Europe, but the cruise ship industry in the States hasn't been too healthy lately. An awful lot of people haven't got enough money to make their mortgage payments these days, let alone enough left over to book cruises.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Hope they all don't want in the swimming pool at the same time.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

US$6mill/week cash left on board, excluding ticket revenue. I wonder how many, "Captains", she has on board to keep the high rollers happy? The Captains table must seat at least fifty!


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

God that looks ugly, heaven for bid if anything goes wrong !!!!

Paul


----------

